# Make up tutorials via video conferencing?



## bailsquad (Dec 30, 2016)

a friend of mine informed me of a video conferencing make up tutorial and i am quite interested. since i am busy with work, video conferencing would be very convenient for me. Now i am looking for a video conferencing app that would support most types of peripheral equipment as well as different devices. Any suggestions? Do you think online make up tutorials will work? How much do you think would one charge for it?


----------



## toupeemoor (Jan 1, 2017)

Do you mean like e-learning? I think, it is possible to have tutorial by a video conferencing. There are numerous options available. If the service offers a free trial that's even better! You should take the opportunity to see the features and functions to know if it’s appropriate to your device.


----------

